# Low Estrogen but good lining, anyone else??



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, hoping someone else has been in my situation and can give some help?!
Had a review appointment after 2 failed unmedicated iui cycles. I apparently have "perfect lining" and been over 8mm at trigger both times and 18mm follicle but my Estrogen level on trigger day both times has only been 150. 
The doctor seemed quite puzzled by this as they would expect to see poor lining with low estrogen but this isn't the case. We have one more funded unmedicated cycle and they have agreed to start scans a day earlier at day 6 and leave it an extra day before trigger (they normally just go as soon as you reach 18mm) so we shall see if this makes a difference but just wondered if anyone else had been in a similar situation? Thanks!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello Elerifairy

I will be Honest I don't know much about low eostrogen. how did they discover it was low do they do blood tests?

Do you also have the option of medicated cycles too??


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

DH tells me 8mm is not that thick and he would be looking for more than that for optimum chance of success. Not sure whether that helps though!!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, funded for 3 unmedicated cycles so no option of drugs on this last go but said they would try injects on next cycle when we are self funding. 
I'm lucky that even though unmedicated the cycles are very closely monitored so daily blood tests and scan from day 8 but my follicles and lining seem to jump quite quickly so have triggered on day 9 with both cycles as have had 18mm follicle. Hoping that if they wait an extra day thistle around then we might get a better outcome.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

my clinic says 8mm is fine. I've always been around the 7-8mm and got my BFP this time around. 

Hopefully the extra day will make that but of difference. my first two tries my follicles were around that size this last time they were much bigger. not sure if that made a difference or not  so many different factors 3rd time around for me but it is food for thought. Good luck this time around x


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

That's good to hear thanks Sarahlo! Will keep my fingers crossed that an extra days growth is all the change that's needed


----------

